#ubuntu-dz 2011-02-07
<undercover> alo 
<undercover> ya toujours persones
<undercover> ?
<undercover> je vien ici depuis maintenant plus d'un mois 
<undercover> je trouve jamais quelqu'un 
<undercover> ??
<undercover>  salam
<undercover>  ya toujours personnes
#ubuntu-dz 2011-02-09
<undercover> alo alo 
<undercover> je suis de retour je vien ici depuis plus d'un mois
<undercover> ya  quelqu'un ?
#ubuntu-dz 2011-02-12
<undercover> salam toujours personnes ?
<undercover>  salam 
<undercover>  je suis soustelnet ya quelqu'un pour envoyer un pong ou un ping 
<undercover>  salut ya quelque un ?
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-06
<Siphax> bonjour
<Off> yop
<Siphax> en souffre des problèmes d'électricité et d'internet de puis 2 jours, la neige a bloqué tous
<Siphax> ci sa va continue comme sa, il y aura une catastrophe en Algérie 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-07
<Siphax> bonjour
<oix> plop
<Off> yop
<oix> comment ça va bien ?
<Off> yep
<Off> la neige nous donnes des congés gratuits payés \o\
<Off> biensur que ça va
<oix> re
<oix> cool Off :)) moi aussi j'ai pris une semaine de vacance, mais ce n'est pas pata :p
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-08
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoSe3CKKuiQ&feature=g-logo&context=G2c014f5FOAAAAAAADAA
<Siphax> l'algérie
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-09
<oix> plop
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-10
<Siphax> azul
<oix> Siphax, ça va ?
<Siphax> ça va
<Siphax> je prépare un coup d'état
<Siphax> tu veux me soutenire
<oix> ça dépend, si c'est conte Hugo Chavez, je ne pourrais pas :p
<Siphax> no
<Siphax> je veux prendre la place de Off
<Off> lulz
<Off> voilà
<Off> pourquoi tu ne pourras pas...
<Off> :-p
<oix> Siphax, fais gaffes, il peut te kicker :p
<Siphax> je vai contacte les islamistes
<oix> moi je peux kicker Off mais pas ici, ailleurs ^^
<Off> héhé :-p
<Siphax> deux contre un
<Siphax> c'est bien d'être un opérateur de canal
<Siphax> je vais crée #mate-dz
<Off> foreveralone.jpg
<oix> lool
<oix> http://minus.com/m41msKg2F#1 <== comme ça ? :p
<Siphax> forvever alonne
<Off> haha
<Siphax> Off vous avez vu la vidéo de la neige
<oix> Siphax, t'as publié une vidéo de la neige ?
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYYzM0DKx3g
<Off> oui
<oix> MDR :D jolis plongeons !
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> c'est des fou
<oix> moins cool que ça, j'ai mis en ligne une vidéo où on faisait de la luge avec un capot de voitre
<oix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAUGxamyHZY
<Siphax> MDR
<Siphax> super
<oix> après, je ferais un montage de toutes les vidéos que j'ai pris et je mettrais le résultat en ligne aussi ^^
<Siphax> avec quelle logiciels tu fait le montage vidéo
<oix> OpenShot, parfois je me met au KdenLive, il est pas mal aussi
<Siphax> ok
<Siphax> openshot facille a utilisé et ilest trés prodictive
<Siphax> moi aussi je l'utilise
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-11
<Abdelhak> bsr t le monde
<zinedine> bonsoir tout le monde
<Abdelhak> bsr
<Aghiles_> Bonsoir !
<Abdelhak> zinedine, Aghiles : ça va ?
<Aghiles_> La réunion est pour maintenant ou 21h ?
<Abdelhak> comme vs voulez
<zinedine> ça va abdelhak, merci 
<Abdelhak> elhamdouli Allah
<zinedine> je serrai là à 21h
<Abdelhak> même moi, je serai là à 21 h
<Abdelhak> pas de pbm
<Abdelhak> Aghiles ?
<zinedine> ok, à tout à l'heure
<Aghiles> Pardon pour ce bug, un problème de connexion !
<amintheone> slt
<Siphax> azul
<Aghiles> Azul
<Siphax> azul amiss nthmourth
<amintheone> 'alors cette réunion ??
<Aghiles> On est là, on attend
<amintheone> il est 20h30 déjà
<Aghiles> Je crois que ça a été reporté à 21h
<Aghiles> C'était sur la mailing
<amintheone> c'est moi qui ai proposé de reporter à 21h
<amintheone> mais bon Mr Abdelhak n'a pas répondu
<amintheone> donc
<Abdelhak> re
<amintheone> ah enfin
<Abdelhak> on a reporté la réunion à 21h
<Abdelhak> sinon, ça va les ubuntistes ?
<amintheone> ok
<Abdelhak> ça fait longtemps
<amintheone> alors je reviens aprés
<Abdelhak> ok
<amintheone> je suis dans un cyber
<Abdelhak> d'accord
<Aghiles> Je serai également de retour à 21h
<Abdelhak> ok
<cYounes> Salut everyone ! xD
<Aghiles> C'est l'heure de commencer je pense ?
<Abdelhak> oui
<Abdelhak> on commence
<Abdelhak> Alors juste pr reprendre la discussion après toute une année
<Abdelhak> c Abdelhak, enseignant en informatique à l'Université de Médéa
<Abdelhak> Aghiles ?
<Abdelhak> cYounes ?
<zinedine> reBonsoir
<cYounes> re
<Abdelhak> re t le monde
<cYounes> bon je ne suis pas un utilisateur d'ubuntu mais bon, :)
<cYounes> c Younes, étudiant en informatique à l'université de champollion
<Aghiles> Concrètement, qui se propose de reprendre la direction de la LoCo ?
<Abdelhak> je vais juste guider la discussion
<Abdelhak> avant de désigner les gestionnaires
<Abdelhak> cYounes, enchanté
<Abdelhak> :)
<cYounes> :)
<Abdelhak> alors, Aghiles ? présentez-vs SVP
<Abdelhak> en deux mots
<Abdelhak> ainsi les autres
<cYounes> j'ai vu un tweet aujourd'hui apropos cette réunion , 
<Aghiles> Aghilès, je passe mon bac cette année, passionné d'informatique
<zinedine> Zinedine, informaticien (pour etre bref), 26ans
<zinedine> IDRISZ sur twitter :)
<cYounes> Aghiles: zinedine , enchanté 
<zinedine> enchanté 
<Abdelhak> très bien
<Abdelhak> Siphax ??
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> 26 ans passionné informatique
<Siphax> tizi ouzou
<zinedine> enchanté Siphax
<Siphax> off il est trops souffre pendant des années seul sur #ubuntu-dz
<Siphax> mais toujours soyer la
<zinedine> : ) c'est le gardien 
<zinedine> on essaie de faire un petit rappelle ?
<Abdelhak> et oui
<Abdelhak> ok, allez y zinedine
<zinedine> aie aie  j'allais te balancer la balle :p 
<zinedine> ok
<zinedine> on est là pour essaiyer de reactiver la loco team ubuntu Algérie 
<Abdelhak> ok, donc depuis une année, on a décidé ensemble de relancer l'idée de la communauté algérienne des utilisateurs d'ubuntu
<Siphax> sa c'est bien
<Abdelhak> Ubuntu-dz
<Abdelhak> alors, ns avons déjà tracé un plan de gestion
<Siphax> il faut faire un ubuntu installer parti
<Abdelhak> c-à-d quelques structures pr gérer la communauté efficacement
<Abdelhak> Siphax, je vais parler sur ça un peu tard
<Siphax> ok
<Abdelhak> mé je vs propose un plan de réactivation
<Aghiles> Et donc, quelles sont ces structures ?
<Abdelhak> 1. Relations avec les clubs et les universités
<Abdelhak> 2. Évènements
<Abdelhak> 3. Sites web et technique
<Abdelhak> 4. Rédaction et communication
<Abdelhak> et maintenant, je vs propose un plan de réactivation
<cYounes> bien
<Abdelhak> 1. il faut constituer un comité de gestion en basant sur ces structures avec au moins 2 membres pr chacune un coordinateur et un autre adjoint
<Abdelhak> 2. l'étape suivante, il faut annoncer cette restructuration 
<Aghiles> Je pense que ça serait sympa d'essayer de faire un truc avec ETIC
<Aghiles> Le club de l'ESI
<Abdelhak> surtt pr ns étions un loco approuvé
<Abdelhak> Aghiles une minute
<Abdelhak> pr ns serions*
<Abdelhak> 3. il faut baser sur la sensibilisation par une suite d'activités (des ateliers, des install party, etc.)
<Abdelhak> et cibler srtt les universités et les lycées
<Abdelhak> 4. et bien sûr, il faut organiser des réunions physiques au moins 2 par année
<Abdelhak> et des réunions IRC mensuelles
<Abdelhak> 5. n'oubliez pas la mise à jour du site et de la médiatisation des activités pr laisser les traces
<Abdelhak> que pensez-vs ??
<Aghiles> Je suis d'accord.
<Abdelhak> j'attends vos avis
<Siphax> c'est bien
<zinedine> bien
<Abdelhak> alors ??
<zinedine> on attack le premier point 
<Abdelhak> oui
<zinedine>  1. il faut constituer un comité de gestion en basant sur ces structures avec au moins 2 membres pr chacune un coordinateur et un autre adjoin
<amintheone> slt les gars
<amintheone> dsl pour le retard
<zinedine> on te souhaite la bienvenue Amine 
<amintheone> merci
<zinedine> on vient de faire un petit rappel 
<amintheone> ok
<amintheone> je vois qu'il n'y a pas de nouveau volontaires
<Abdelhak> slt amintheone
<zinedine> AbdelHak nous a reparlé des objectifs 
<Abdelhak> allez y zinedine
<amintheone> j'arrive pas a consulter les logs
<zinedine> et on allais commencer apr le premier point 
<amintheone> qq1 peut me faire un bref résumé des objectifs
<amintheone> ??
<zinedine> emme j'arrive a remonté avec  xChat :p
<Abdelhak> ok
<amintheone> non je suis dans un cyber
<Abdelhak> (21:30:50) Abdelhak: 1. il faut constituer un comité de gestion en basant sur ces structures avec au moins 2 membres pr chacune un coordinateur et un autre adjoint
<Abdelhak> (21:32:54) Abdelhak: 2. l'étape suivante, il faut annoncer cette restructuration surtt pr ns serions un loco approuvé
<Abdelhak>  3. il faut baser sur la sensibilisation par une suite d'activités (des ateliers, des install party, etc.)
<Abdelhak> (21:35:57) Abdelhak: et cibler srtt les universités et les lycées
<Abdelhak> (21:36:37) Abdelhak: 4. et bien sûr, il faut organiser des réunions physiques au moins 2 par année
<Abdelhak> (21:37:06) Abdelhak: et des réunions IRC mensuelles
<Abdelhak> (21:37:38) Abdelhak: 5. n'oubliez pas la mise à jour du site et de la médiatisation des activités pr laisser les traces
<Abdelhak> voici le plan de réactivation proposé par moi même
<amintheone> ok
<amintheone> bien
<amintheone> ok
<amintheone> on peut continuer alors
<Abdelhak> zinedine
<amintheone> je suis d'accord pour viser les jeunes
<amintheone> les universitaires*
<amintheone> car c'est vraiment pas dutout facile de convaincre les entreprises de passer à Linux
<zinedine> Oui, on avait commencer l'année derniere à preparer une liste de responsables d'activités
<Abdelhak> oui
<amintheone> je pense que pour cette année faudra agir
<cYounes> Je vois pas comment je peux participer xD
<Abdelhak> alors, je propose la restructuration dès maintenant
<zinedine> Younes, si tu peux
<cYounes> zinedine: comment? :)
<Siphax> je pense qu'il faut faire un ubuntu installer partie d'abords pour crée une communauté
<zinedine> la médiatisation des activités est aussi un plus
<Siphax> c'est mon avis
<Abdelhak> Siphax, je vais parler sur ce point un peu tard
<zinedine> tu te convertis à Ubuntu et tu raconte ton (trés belle) experience
<Abdelhak> il y aura une activité prochainement
<amintheone> une install party exige une présence physique des membres
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> il faut faire sa
<Abdelhak> mé une min, on passe point par point
<Siphax> être présent
<Abdelhak> une min SVP
<Siphax> en peut faire sa a l'univirsité
<Abdelhak> pr la restructura
<Abdelhak> pr la restructuration
<Abdelhak> je peux m'occuper de la structures "Relations avec les universités et les clubs ", qui veut m'aider ds cette structure ?
<Siphax> je peu
<amintheone> pas moi car je ne suis plus étudiant
<amintheone> par contre pour le développement web, design, blogs
<amintheone> je suis là
<Siphax> mais en peut contacté des étidiants
<Siphax> des amis proches
<Aghiles> Le club Etic !
<Abdelhak> oui, Aghiles
<Aghiles> C'est eux qui ont organisé Tedx Alger
<Abdelhak> Etic, Openminds, etc...
<amintheone> ok alors qui s'occupe de ça
<Abdelhak> moi et ???
<zinedine> et nous tous
<Abdelhak> nn, mé il faut annoncer la restructuration
<Abdelhak> mé le travail est collaboratif, ce n'est pas un pbm
<zinedine> je viens de relire les candidatures
<Abdelhak> ok
<zinedine> je recandidate pour le même poste
<zinedine> on cherche d'autres et on se lance
<zinedine> Amine t'as revu liste ?
<amintheone> pour Relations avec les universités et les clubs ?
<zinedine> oui toute la liste j'ai voulu dire est ce que t'es encore motiver pour les mêmes postes :)
<amintheone> oui biensur*
<zinedine> :)
<zinedine> abdelhak s'est déconnecté involontairement je pense
<zinedine> Algérie Telecom 
<amintheone> je crois oui
<cYounes> Ping timeout: 240 seconds :)
<cYounes> je re
<Abdelhak1> désolé
<zinedine> re : )
<Abdelhak1> mé j'avais une coupure d'électricité
<Abdelhak1> alors
<amintheone> ça n'avance pas
<zinedine> bon, amine et moi sommes encore candidat (j'imagine toi aussi)
<Abdelhak1> oui
<zinedine> : )
<zinedine> il nous manque quand pas moins de 8 personnes
<Abdelhak1> je résume
<zinedine> ok 
<cYounes> re
<Abdelhak1> je ss candidat pr les deux structures Relations avec les universités et les clubs / événements
<Abdelhak1> Aghilès et amintheone pr Rédaction & communication
<Abdelhak1> zinedine avec moi pr événements
<amintheone> oui
<amintheone> oui mais il nous faut un plan
<amintheone> ou bien un planning
<Abdelhak1> amintheone pr Sites web et technique
<zinedine> y a aussi Omar qui fait un travaille sur la communication ( pages réseaux )
<Abdelhak1> en plus, oix peut ns aider pr les deux groupes événements / Sites web et technique
<Siphax> oix il était la hier
<amintheone> oui oix peut faire ça
<Abdelhak1> Siphax, tu peut ns aider ? quelle structure ?
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> je va faire quoi
<amintheone> les gars est-ce qu'on peut aller un peu plus vite
<amintheone> moi je bosse demain
<Abdelhak1> oui, normalement c bon
<amintheone> on plus je suis dehors
<amintheone> :)
<Abdelhak1> alors on va organiser une journée prochainement pr Ubuntu
<Abdelhak1> je vais vs mettre au courant
<Siphax> pour lancé ubuntu-dz il faut une équipe des accros de net
<Abdelhak1> il ne ns reste qu'organiser une réunion physique
<amintheone> une question me tracace !
<Siphax> qui va travailler jours et nuits
<Abdelhak1> que pensez vs ?
<amintheone> oui ça rool
<amintheone> et pour le nom de domaine et l'hébérgement du site ?
<Abdelhak1> alors à Médéa ? je vs invite
<Abdelhak1> à une réunion physique à Médéa
<amintheone> oui
<Abdelhak1> un week-end par exemple
<Abdelhak1> on peut organiser ubuntu café :)
<Siphax> oui
<amintheone> oui mais est-ce seulement UBUNTU ???
<zinedine> ubuntu Qahwa (pour faire algérien)
<amintheone> et si on utilise Mint, Fedora...
<Siphax> archlinux
<amintheone> voilà
<zinedine> tout le libre
<amintheone> Ubuntu pert en popularité
<amintheone> si on se focalise sur elle
<amintheone> on risque de raté notre coup
<amintheone> je pense qu'il vaut mieux dire Linux-dz
<amintheone> ou GNU/Linux Dz
<Abdelhak1> une min, on commence par Ubuntu et on verra
<Siphax> en commence par ubuntu
<amintheone> ok
<amintheone> et pour le site .??
<Siphax> je peu aidé
<amintheone> j'ai pensé à utiliser wordpress
<amintheone> pour permettre à tout le monde de publier
<Abdelhak1> oui, prkoi pas
<Siphax> c'est mieux
<amintheone> et pour le design ??
<cYounes> Puisque shui à l'etranger je pense que je peux m'eccupe par le nom de domaine et l'hebergement
<Abdelhak1> à vs de le $
<Abdelhak1> pardon
<Abdelhak1> très bien cYounes
<amintheone> ok cool
<amintheone> tu nous envoie les accées cpanel et tout
<cYounes> bah pcq je pense pas qu'il existe des serveurs en Algérie xD
<amintheone> je pourrai me charger d'installer wordpress et tout
<cYounes> bah oui,
<cYounes> ya tjrs des difficultés pour avoir un nom de domaine avec prefix .dz ?
<amintheone> wé grave
<amintheone> faut avoir un registre de commerce
<amintheone> je pense que ubuntu-dz.org
<cYounes> fin, parce-que avant c'etait impossible, ou etait reservé juste pour gov :)
<cYounes> dommage wellah
<Abdelhak1> donc ubuntu-dz.org ?
<zinedine> oui 
<amintheone> wé
<zinedine> je préfère  ubuntu-dz
<cYounes> Abdelhak1: nom indisponible xD http://who.is/whois/ubuntu-dz.org/
<amintheone> le .net est dispo
<cYounes> dzUbuntu.org ? une proposition xD
<Siphax> ubuntu-dz.org c'est mieux
<Abdelhak1> ou bien ubuntu-algeria.org
<cYounes> Siphax: Token :) 
<amintheone> va pour ubuntu-algeria.org
<cYounes> Abdelhak1: Available
<Abdelhak1> et pr Ubuntu kahwa, je vs donne RDV le sam 25/02 à Médéa
<Abdelhak1> alors ??
<cYounes> Bon les gars, shui désolé, je doi quitter maintenant, S'il ya des nouveautés vous me prenez sur twitter @cYounes
<cYounes> Bonnz soirée
<amintheone> le 25/02 !!!
<Siphax> je peu venir
<Abdelhak1> cYounes mail ???
<cYounes> Abdelhak1: contact@cyounes.com
<amintheone> je sais pas on se retrouvera ici la semaine prochaine
<Abdelhak1> très bien
<cYounes> Good night everyone ! :)
<Abdelhak1> cYounes, on reste en contact
<cYounes> Abdelhak1: inchalah
<Abdelhak1> bon8
<amintheone> pour parler de ubuntu qahwa
<amintheone> moi aussi je doit partir les gars
<amintheone> pour Ubuntu qahwa
<amintheone> je propose qu'on se retrouve ici la semaine prochaine
<amintheone> ??
<Abdelhak1> ok, +1
<Siphax> il faut une équipe des accro de net 
<amintheone> je suis un accro mon pote ;)
<Siphax> qui va travailler jours nuits 
<Siphax> en est bcp hors tard
<Abdelhak1> zinedinz ???
<Abdelhak1> zinedine ???
<zinedine> oui 
<zinedine> la semaine prochaine 
<zinedine> 21H ?
<amintheone> wé 21h
<Abdelhak1> ok
<amintheone> d'ici tu nous prépare un pti progmme @abdelhak
<amintheone> ????
<Abdelhak1> ok
<amintheone> pour Ubuntu qahwa
<Abdelhak1> c à moi :)
<amintheone> :)
<zinedine> :)
<amintheone> allé a+ les amis
<zinedine> merci à tous
<Abdelhak1> bon8 amine
<zinedine> et bonne nuit : )
<Abdelhak1> merci à toi zinedine
<Abdelhak1> et bon8
<Abdelhak1> Siphax, votre mail ???
<Siphax> https://launchpad.net/~siphax-siphax/+archive/test
<Siphax> pardon
<Siphax> siphax.siphax@gmail.com
<Abdelhak1> ok et moi : fareh.abdelhak@yahoo.fr
<Siphax> ok
<Abdelhak1> on reste en contact
<Siphax> d'aacord
<Abdelhak1> alors à la semaine prochaine
<Abdelhak1> bon8
<Siphax> je serai la
<Siphax> bon8
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-12
<Siphax> je souffre des problèmes d'éléctricite 
<oix> plop
 * oix est entrain de lire le log de la réunion qu'il a raté
<oix> Siphax, je suis pour une Ubuntu Party (pas qu'une Install Party) mais pour le moment, et depuis qu'on essaye de fouttre quelque chose sous l'égide d'ubuntu-dz, et Off est là pour te le confirmer, on n'a QUE des gens qui disent "we can", mais qui ne bougent pas de leurs chaises, sans doutre trop occuper à matter du porno durant ce temps
<oix> à dire vrai, j'ai une autre stratégie qui me parrait beaucoup plus efficace :
<oix> !
<Siphax> oix
<Siphax> azul
<oix> azul :)
<Siphax> je peu aidé
<Siphax> mais en doit crée une ccommunauté de ubuntu a tizi-ouzou par exemple 
<oix> je n'en doute pas  que tu puisse aider :)  
<Siphax> oix est ce que en peu organise une rencontre 
<Siphax> il y a d'autres passionnants comme moi 
<Siphax> que je tu présenté
<Siphax> on va parler sur ubuntu
<oix> pour la communauté à Tizi Ouzou, on en était même arrivé à aller voir le maire pour créer une association, on a discuté avec des gens, je connais un bon paquet de linuxistes à Tizi, mais dans le fond, on n'est arrivé à rien ! Ils sont tous "à fond" mais trouvent toujours une excuse à la dernière seconde pour ne pas venir
<oix> on se fait une rencontre quand tu veux, le week-end (vu que la semaine je suis à Alger)
<oix> pour t'expliquer un peu ma vision, elle n'est pas très compliquée
<Siphax> d'accord
<Siphax> mon email siphax.siohax@gmail.com
<Siphax> mon tél 0662 56 63 75
<Siphax> pardon email siphax.siphax@gmail.com
<oix> au lieu de viser loin, des Ubuntu Party, des Install Party etc, on commence par faire des évents de base à l'université, j'ai déjà discuté avec l'admin du département info de Bastos (ton phone est éteint) pour y faire une présentation
<Siphax> ok 
<Siphax> je peu venire
<oix> commencer par des présentations dans différentes universités, c'est facile à organiser, ça peut atteindre beaucoup de monde, en gros, ça permet même de recruter des gens qui peuvent "réellement" aider au niveau de la LoCo
<oix> biensur que tu peux venir ;) t'as même pas à le demander !!
<Siphax> bon idée 
<oix> une fois qu'on a une bonne force active et volontaire, on peut organiser des Ubuntu Parties, des Ubuntu Global Jam, tout ce qu'on veut
<Siphax> ok je suis d'accord
<Siphax> j'ai des amis a moi a l'université de bastos a qui j'ai déja installer et présenté ubuntu$
<oix> j'en ai déjà parlé avec Abdelhak, il est d'accord aussi, faut juste que je partage l'idée aux autres, je vais envoyer un mail ;)
<oix> Siphax, fais gaffe, il y a quelques années, j'ai installé et présenté Ubuntu à des étudiants et résidents de Hesnaoua et Bastos, et on a fini par m'appeler "Ubuntu" :D
<Siphax> c'est pas grave
<Siphax> moi aussi mes amis m'apparents ubuntu
<oix> :D
<Siphax> oix parler avec  les linuxiens de tizi-ouzou, dit leur qu'ils sous présente sur ce irc #ubuntu-dz
<Siphax> en va commence par des présentation mais en va finir par des rencontre, et en va faire qu'elle que chose
<Siphax> moi aussi je vi parler avec mes amis
#ubuntu-dz 2013-02-06
<ghilas85> Comme d'habitude y a personne sur le canal :(
#ubuntu-dz 2013-02-08
<hacen> hi
<hacen> we start at 21h30
<meriem_> Salam
<Ben__> Enfin
<Ben__> Bonsoir tout le monde
<Ben__> allo allo meriem
<meriem_> oui oui je négocie un autre endroit pour parler
<hacen_> hi
<Ben__> XeO2 ou zaki feham rouhak assidi
<Zaki_> u_u j'essaie de me stabiliser
<IdrisZ> Bonsoir
<Zaki_> Bonsoir
<Ben__> see u demain
#ubuntu-dz 2013-02-09
<hacen_> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2013-02-10
<amine> salam :)
<amine> salam :)
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la liste de diffusion - GLIP 5 le 08 juin 2013 à l'USTHB : http://ip.openmindsclub.org
<shel3over> hh welcome back ChanServ xD
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-06
<elacheche> http://explainshell.com/
<oix> elacheche, super intéressant ^_^
<elacheche> :)
<oix> ça va ?
<elacheche> Oui :) un peu stresser et/ou exciter (je peux pas définir) x)
<elacheche> toi?
<oix> qu'est-ce qui te met dans cet état ? moi ça va ! j'ai un déficit de temps :)
<elacheche> C'est h-6 x) → Ubuntu Membership interview x)
<elacheche> J'ai le même sentiment d'un petit garçon lors de la 1ére journée à l'école x)
<off> oix: bip bip
<oix> plop off ! :)
<oix> elacheche, ah oui c'est vrai ! :D good luck !!
<elacheche> thx dude :)
<off> oix: flemme d'appeler :')
<oix> fais leur un $ sudo ubuntu-membership accept --cadidate elacheche
<elacheche> hahahahaha x)
<oix> ça va bien se passer, t'inquiète ;)
<elacheche> :)
<shel3over> salam elacheche oix off :)
<oix> salam shel3over !!
<amine__> salam, this the first time i see a post here :)
<shel3over> amine__, this is your first time :)
<oix> amine__, you are new here
<shel3over> if u r always here u can see :p
<amine__> I login for some minutes everyday and i dont see anything :)
<oix> so welcome here amine__ :)
<amine__> thanks
<amine__> so this is the algerian ubuntu team
<amine__> ?
<oix> a part of the team :)
<amine__> yes, and what do you generally do here?
<oix> we did, long ago, now, we don't do lot of things ... :/
<amine__> yes i see :)
<off> yeah, ubuntu is not profitable, so people really don't give a shit about it.
<amine__> yes, but you can give help to people
<off> that's why i stay here :-)
 * shel3over sleep
<elacheche_anis> oix it's done dude x)
<oix> result ?
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-07
<elacheche_anis> +1 :)
#ubuntu-dz 2015-02-02
<med\> systemd-libc hummm http://ma.ttias.be/whats-new-systemd-2015-edition/
#ubuntu-dz 2015-02-08
<Pl3x0r> hello
<Pl3x0r> salam
